# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Obat2 apa yang penggunaannya tidak boleh dicampur garam

## agent23

Suhu2x obat2x apa saja sih yang penggunaannya tidak boleh berbarengan dengan penggunaan garam (misal 0.3%, 0.5%, dll) dalam pengobatan karantina ikan sakit   ::   ::  
Yang saya tahu baru 1 yaitu PK, mungkin yang lain bisa menambahkan dan berbagi ilmunya   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evomr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

